# Phone number showing instead of name on Whatsapp



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

Hi!
I recently downloaded whatsapp on my iphone7. I used contacts from my old phone number. I first entered their details in the contacts book. Entered their full name and phone number. After entering it would say it's a whatsapp number and then say whatsapp at the top. After entering the contact number I would move over to the whatsapps and send a message. They would reply and it would show their name "Tom" for example in the chat room. 
For some reason when I sent a message to my mother I would get a reply but it shows her phone number not her name. All the rest of the contacts show their name on whatsapp. This happened with my sisters number too. Only showing the number. I've checked privacy and it is enabled to accept contacts on whatapp. Any ideas how to fix this would be appreciated. It could be a bug. I might consider updating the whatsapp application. Thanks, Cordeiro


----------



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

My first method was to uninstall whatsapp, reenter the contacts in the book and then add to whatsapp. This worked showing the name however another problem occurred. Contact duplication in the contact book. This happened for most of my contacts.
It appears the away to avoid the problem is to put the contact details on whatsapp first then add into the contact book. If you do it the other way there is a chance of contact duplication. I did try an app which fixed my mother's contact but not for two others. Just from trial and experiment I discovered they way.


----------

